

Ask HN: Looking for Country/TimeZone/Currency Database - jawbone

Can any one share an OpenSource data set that contains Country&#x2F;TimeZone&#x2F;Currency
======
dalke
Country/currency is available from [http://www.currency-
iso.org/en/home/tables/table-a1.html](http://www.currency-
iso.org/en/home/tables/table-a1.html) . See also ISO 4217
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_4217](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_4217)
. I found them by a Google search for "country currency database". The second
hit was [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9392740/database-
currenci...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9392740/database-currencies-
by-countrycode) which links to various resources.

For timezones you likely want the tz database, see
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tz_database](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tz_database)
. I found it by a Google search for "timezone database". The first hit was to
[http://www.iana.org/time-zones](http://www.iana.org/time-zones) .

------
garysvpa
Country Codes, Dialing Codes, Currencies and TimeZones of Countries

[http://fasteri.com/list/country-code-dialing-code-
currency-t...](http://fasteri.com/list/country-code-dialing-code-currency-
timezone-of-countries.html)

------
mooism2
For location-timezone, try
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tz_database](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tz_database)

For country-currency, scrape Wikipedia?

